# Temp difference WSM DigiQ and Thermoworks Smoke



## mng024 (Nov 2, 2018)

Can someone please explain this to me so i stop losing my mind thinking I have a faulty thermometer or something?

Running a WSM 18.5" with DiqiQ DX2 temp controller and also Thermoworks Smoke thermometer. I have the DigiQ pit probe clipped on the top grate and I have my Smoke grate probe clipped right next to it. The DigiQ is holding steady at 225° while my smoke has run hotter the whole time with 5-15° differences. I know this wont make much of a difference in the outcome but how can there be such a margin of difference between the two?

I also notice up to a 20° difference when I take the lift off and the temps start climbing again. 

I'll attach a photo for reference on placement


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 2, 2018)

OK, in a nutshell, you are dealing with consumer grade thermometers, and wishing you had precision thermometers.
So unless you want to shell out big bucks, settle for the one that reads the most accurate, that works best for your cookin, and have a beer and relax.
Your mind is probably sound. Take 20 probes for one thermo unit and you will probably get 20 different readings.
Thermometers are at best, best guess devices at this level. Not precision devices.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 2, 2018)

I tend to trust thermoworks devices, but you can test them both in ice water and see who the winner is. Then compensate on your next cook. Personally that’s not enough of a difference to concern me.


----------



## mng024 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks, it has been cooking pretty close to a 5 degree differential so I cracked a beer and am letting it ride :)

Side note, anyone who uses an ATC, what do you like to do with your top damper?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't use an ATC, but everything I've read about WSM's is to leave the top vent open.


----------



## kelbro (Nov 2, 2018)

A man with two watches never really knows what time it is :)

Check both, Ice bath and boiling water. Temps are relative. Consistency is key.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 2, 2018)

^^^^^^^What he said.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 2, 2018)

For peace of mind... a boiling water test for both probes is in order...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

Top vent open.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2018)

I agree on testing both probes, over the years I have had both my Smoke probe & my Guru probe go bad.
I used to only use 1 pit probe with the Guru on my WSM, but now I do the same as you & put a second one in there to double check it. Also as said above, top vent open all the way all the time. On my Lang I have 3 therms, but they are Tel-tru's, so they are all very accurate & all read the same all the time.
Al


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2018)

If they boil test fine then maybe one is a Thermistor and the other thermocouple type and one reads more quickly but both  stablizes at about the same temps.  I move my PID sensor up to the top rack and two inches lower are other therms so the top rack is hotter than the one below and all therms heat at the same rate and stabilize at the same temp depending if they are placed in a more stagnant area or air current.  With an electric smoker I want my controller to read at the same rate during heating not lower than the other chamber probes so I place it accordingly.  After coming temp then wait 10 minutes and see if tweeking is needed.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 3, 2018)

The two digital devices use two different algorithms to provide their readings, so you will get different results.

There were times my DQDX2 and my Mav chamber temps matched perfectly; and times they were off by up to 20F, and they were right next to each other. They are almost never the same now. Consequently, I use my Mav for chamber temp, and my DX2 as a falling temp catcher to restoke the fire.

From day 1 of owning the DX2, the meat probe read 5-10F lower than the Mav meat probe. All it took was a couple of overcooked 16-20 pound turkeys for me to stop using the DX2 meat probe. I don't use either meat probe now. I have enough experience I can load the meat, set the Mav for chamber temp (and DX2 if using on an overnight smoke), and come back in an appropriate amount of time to check meat temp with an instant read. Keeping a log of every single smoke helps build that instinct.


----------



## mng024 (Nov 6, 2018)

kelbro said:


> A man with two watches never really knows what time it is :)
> 
> Check both, Ice bath and boiling water. Temps are relative. Consistency is key.





JckDanls 07 said:


> For peace of mind... a boiling water test for both probes is in order...



When doing these tests, is it safe to fully submerge the probes? I thought that was a no-no but maybe not?



noboundaries said:


> The two digital devices use two different algorithms to provide their readings, so you will get different results.
> 
> There were times my DQDX2 and my Mav chamber temps matched perfectly; and times they were off by up to 20F, and they were right next to each other. They are almost never the same now. Consequently, I use my Mav for chamber temp, and my DX2 as a falling temp catcher to restoke the fire.
> 
> From day 1 of owning the DX2, the meat probe read 5-10F lower than the Mav meat probe. All it took was a couple of overcooked 16-20 pound turkeys for me to stop using the DX2 meat probe. I don't use either meat probe now. I have enough experience I can load the meat, set the Mav for chamber temp (and DX2 if using on an overnight smoke), and come back in an appropriate amount of time to check meat temp with an instant read. Keeping a log of every single smoke helps build that instinct.



Yeah, I haven't even hooked up the DX2 meat probe just because I would much rather rely on the Thermoworks for that. It looks like the DX2 and Smoke grate probes are off around 3* but when there is a rapid temp fluctuation it takes a while for them to even out.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 6, 2018)

When doing the boiling water (high heat) test just stick the tips (about 1") of the probes in the water...  do not touch the sides or the bottom of the pan... NEVER completely submerge any probes...


----------

